# Help me chose a pic to paint



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I recently bought a bank canvas on sale at the art store and I didn't knew what I was gonna paint, now I know, I'm gonna paint Litchi. I have to favorite picture f her and I can't chose, help me please.

1









2


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are both lovely but I like 2. You can see her mouth and almost looks like she is smiling.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Two great pics, I love them both! If I was made to pick just one I like the 2nd one too.


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

I vote for number 2 as well. The colorful background really make her stand out well! She's so adorable!


----------



## chloe (Mar 11, 2012)

Number 2 would look great on display for the fall season. And I agree that the background colors make her stand out beautifully!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> They are both lovely but I like 2. You can see her mouth and almost looks like she is smiling.


That's what I think when I see this picture. I was leaning towards #2 I guess I was right seeing everyone's opinion.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I just gave the last brush stroke. I must say realism isn't my painting forte, but I'm really happy of how it turned out. Will take a picture when it's dry. I can't wait to show it to you all!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry for the spamming (I forgot there was a time limit to the edit function here)

There it is. Of course it looks better in flesh, it has glitter letters and gold and coper in the background.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You did a great job. Lovely painting.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Outstanding tribute to a awesome hog, good job.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm gonna get another canvas and paint one for Tangelo with this picture


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

You can see how much you loved your little Litchi in every stoke of the brush!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's the one with Tangelo








I'm gonna hang them on the wall there their cage used to be, just beside 2 hedgehog print and canevas I bough years ago.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow! Wonderful!


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Those are A-M-A-Z-I-N-G! The most I could do is a stick figure hedgie.... :/ I would definitively buy those if you had them for sale. that are so so so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

tali_luvs_hedgies said:


> Those are A-M-A-Z-I-N-G! The most I could do is a stick figure hedgie.... :/ I would definitively buy those if you had them for sale. that are so so so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm starting to wonder if I should start selling print of my artworks on Etsy or Ebay. If I can find someone that prints on Canson (archival grade) paper for a decent price I might do that.


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

those look so cute! and you can tell who they are ^.^


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You did a lovely job! I wish that everyone could capture their beloved hedgie forever, like you did. I'm so glad you did these & extra happy you shared them.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I think it helped me a lot to find some closure doing those painting. I look at them and smile, I can't wait to hang them on the wall.


----------

